# burn (ουσ.) = (γενικώς) καύση | (για πυραύλους) πυροδότηση



## 666 (Jun 19, 2014)

Καμιά *καλή* ιδέα για το burn στο χώρο της αεροδιαστημικής; Προφανώς προσπαθώ όσο γίνεται να αποφύγω το "καύση". Μιλάμε για τους ελιγμούς και τις πτήσεις στο διάστημα ή σε κανένα φεγγάρι, κανέναν πλανήτη με αμελητέα ατμόσφαιρα κλπ.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 19, 2014)

Αναφέρεσαι στα _προωστικά συστήματα_ (ή προωθητικά), thrusters κτλ;


----------



## 666 (Jun 19, 2014)

Affirmative. Από το μεγάλο burn που θα κάνει ένας κινητήρας για πάμε από την τροχιά της Γης στην τροχιά του καπ'αλλού, το μεγαλούτσικο που θα κάνει π.χ. η σεληνάκατος όταν φεύγει από τη σελήνη, και ίσως τα πιο ψιλά για διόρθωση τροχιάς και λοιπούς ελιγμούς. Και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, θα μπορούσαμε να μιλάμε και για το υπερμεγάλο burn μιας εκτόξευσης από τη Γη. 

Π.χ. "Then, with a full burn, and I mean a _full _burn, they can lift off again"


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 20, 2014)

Ώθηση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2014)

Η ώθηση μάλλον πρέπει να μείνει για το thrust. Δεν ξέρω πώς θα αποφύγεις την καύση και, εδώ που τα λέμε, δεν καταλαβαίνω και το γιατί να την αποφύγεις. Αφού για καύση πρόκειται, όχι;


----------



## 666 (Jun 20, 2014)

Ναι βεβαίως, καύση χημικών καυσίμων είναι. Αλλά ο αμερικάνος σε αυτό το κόντεξτ μιλά για την ώθηση. Και το καύση δεν ξέρω, δε μου αρέσει. Με πάει ή στη χημεία εργαστηρίου ή στην καύση νεκρών  Δηλαδή σα να λέω "δώσε φουλ καύση" αντί να πω "τέρμα γκάζι". Το ίδιο και για την ώθηση. "Εκτοξεύτηκαν με πλήρη ώθηση"? Δε μπαίνει. Άλλωστε μια ώθηση δε γίνεται να είναι ή να μην είναι πλήρης. 
Ελλείψει καλύτερης ιδέας φυσικά, θα το παίξω μεταξύ καύσης και ώθησης (με κέρμα φυσικά  ) Και ίσως ακολουθήσει το ...orbital dynamics ><


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2014)

Δώσε λίγο συγκείμενο αγγλικά, πες κάτι για το ρέτζιστερ μήπως βρέξει καμιά ιδέα. Το «πάτα γκάζι» ή το «δώστα όλα» π.χ. γιατί το απορρίπτεις; :devil:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η ώθηση μάλλον πρέπει να μείνει για το thrust.


Όχι, διότι thrust = ώση, όχι _ώθηση_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2014)

*ώση* η [ósi] Ο31 : (λόγ.) ώθηση. (ΛΚΝ)

Γι' αυτό ρώτησα για ρέτζιστερ. Στο ρέτζιστερ όπου thrust = ώση, burn = καύση, όχι;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στο ρέτζιστερ όπου thrust = ώση, burn = καύση, όχι;


Ε, ναι. Άλλωστε κι εγώ υπέρ του burn = καύση είμαι.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 20, 2014)

666 said:


> Ελλείψει καλύτερης ιδέας φυσικά, θα το παίξω μεταξύ καύσης και ώθησης



Δες μήπως κάπου ταιριάζει και το *πυροδότηση* (τι _burn_, τι _fire_...).


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 20, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Δες μήπως κάπου ταιριάζει και το *πυροδότηση* (τι _burn_, τι _fire_...).



Νομίζω πως είναι ακριβώς αυτό που ζητάει.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 20, 2014)

Δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο, γιατί _burn_ είναι ολόκληρη η φάση λειτουργίας του κινητήρα και όχι μόνο η στιγμή της ανάφλεξης, αλλά σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να ταιριάζει (παράδειγμα: _preparing for burn_ ή _commence burn_ κ.λπ.).


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2014)

666 said:


> Π.χ. "Then, with a full burn, and I mean a _full _burn, they can lift off again"


Έπειτα, καίγοντας ό,τι έχουν και δεν έχουν στα ντεπόζιτα, μέχρι τελευταίας σταγόνας, θα μπορέσουν πάλι να ξεκολλήσουν. 

(Από κάποιον που δεν έχει άριστες σχέσεις με τα ελληνικά του είδους.)

Η δική μου απορία: λέμε ποτέ (για το lift-off) _απογείωση_, με την απαραίτητη επέκταση της χρήσης; Γιατί, με τα διάφορα _προσεδάφιση_ και _προσνήωση_ και _αποσελήνωση_, αναρωτιέμαι κατά πόσο πρέπει να τα προσαρμόζουμε όλα, να πούμε, ας πούμε, _προσποσειδωνίωση_, _απαφροδίτωση_, τέτοια...


----------



## 666 (Jun 20, 2014)

Η πυροδότηση είναι η αρχή της καύσης, και όχι η ολοκληρωμένη διαδικασία του burn, οπότε δεν μας κάνει. Επίσης, ώση συνώνυμο της ώθησης φυσικά, αλλά θα δεχτώ (και θα στηρίξω) ότι στη δημοτική απέκτησαν διαφορετική χροιά -> Το ένα είναι ουσιαστικά τεχνικό μέγεθος (κινητήρας τάδε έχει ώση/ισχύ τάδε κλπ), ενώ το άλλο είναι πολύ generic και ...μμμ με τα δικά μου ελληνικά δεν κολλάει καθόλου καλά εδώ. Εκτός αν με πείσω ότι κολλάει... Να προσθέσω ότι είναι λογοτεχνικό το κείμενο. Για geeks μεν, νουβέλα δε.

Και εννοείται nickel ότι ναι έχω πολλές προσεδαφίσεις, αλλά καμία απογείωση ή ...απεδάφιση!  Εκεί τα λέω εκτόξευση και νομίζω ότι είμαι πολύ ΟΚ. H "είσοδος" και "έξοδος" από τροχιά είναι ένα άλλο προβληματικό μέρος. Αλλά ας μην ανοίξω μια ντουζίνα θρεντς (όχι-ποτέ δε θα πω νήμα-ούτε με βασανισμό) για τα άλλα ζητήματα (ακόμα)


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2014)

666 said:


> ούτε με βασανισμό


Προφανώς δεν παίρνεις από θρετς.


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2014)

...
GWord: burn = ... | πυροδότηση πυραύλων διαστημοπλοίου.

Καταλαβαίνω τους ενδοιασμούς, γι' αυτό δεν το προτείνω, μόνο το αναφέρω.

Παρόμοιο πρόβλημα έχει και η _ανάφλεξη_, που όμως για κάποιο λόγο (ίσως λόγω της χρήσης στους κινητήρες αυτοκινήτων: *β. *(τεχνολ.) η φάση της λειτουργίας των βενζινοκίνητων μηχανών κατά την οποία γίνεται μετάδοση της φωτιάς στην καύσιμη ύλη: _Δίδυμη / διπλή ~. Σύστημα αναφλέξεως. Ρύθμιση της ανάφλεξης_) μου φαίνεται πιο οικεία και ότι ταιριάζει κάπως καλύτερα από την _πυροδότηση _στο burn γι' αυτό που το θέλεις. Άλλωστε, δεν θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που το μέρος ονομάζει το όλο. Και παίρνει άνετα προσδιορισμούς, π.χ. _μικρή, σύντομη, ξαφνική, πλήρης ανάφλεξη_ (φουλ ανάφλεξη, τσίτα τα γκάζια, τα αέρια).

Δεν ξέρω αν θα βόλευε και η _ριπή _(με κατάλληλο σερβίρισμα κι αν βοηθούν τα συμφραζόμενα), τουλάχιστον για τις σύντομες αναφλέξεις κατά τους ελιγμούς.

Ωστόσο, κι εγώ μάλλον προς την _καύση _προσανατολίζομαι, επηρεασμένος και από τη _μετάκαυση _(afterburn).

πυραυλοπύρωση 
Για το καλωσόρισμα, 666: Kosmos (Lynch Mob Bonus Beat Remix) - Paul Weller






Lift-off. Never coming down.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2014)

Διαφορά ανάμεσα σε *καύση* (πρώτη σημασία) και *πυροδότηση* (δεύτερη σημασία):

2 Consumption of a type of fuel as an energy source: 
_natural gas produces the cleanest burn of the lot
It also asserts that the fuel burn is 21-22 per cent lower per seat for the longer-range 777s.
Best economy fuel burns at the above settings are 14 and 11 gph, respectively.
The airline captain records a fuel burn of 9 gph per engine on his Geronimo, seemingly irrespective of altitude._

2.1A firing of a rocket engine in flight
_The burn will slow the spacecraft's speed by 102 meters per second.
Were it not for the engine burn, the spacecraft would have accelerated far more and continued on to the outer reaches of the Solar System.
The US Delta launch vehicle upper stage now performs such a burn to depletion._

http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/burn?q=burn


----------



## 666 (Jun 22, 2014)

Daeman, τώρα που έβαλες και την ανάφλεξη μέσα στο παιγνίδι, η πυροδότηση ξαφνικά αποκτά νέο ενδιαφέρον! I am reconsidering...


----------



## pontios (Jun 23, 2014)

666 said:


> Daeman, τώρα που έβαλες και την ανάφλεξη μέσα στο παιγνίδι, η πυροδότηση ξαφνικά αποκτά νέο ενδιαφέρον! I am reconsidering...



Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα. Interesting discussion and topic.

Οι όροι ανάφλεξη και πυροδότηση, μήπως υποδηλώνουν την πλήρη καύση - θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για να περιγράψουν το επίπεδο της καύσης (βλέπω ότι ο daeman δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα με τον όρο ανάφλεξης - αλλά τι σημαίνει η "μικρή ανάφλεξη"; );
Για παράδειγμα, το slow-burn rate (ο αργός ρυθμός καύσης; ) που χρησιμοποιείται για να επιτευχθεί μια σχετικά χαμηλή ώση (που χρειάζεται, π.χ., κατά τη διάρκεια των τροχιακών ελιγμών).


----------



## 666 (Jun 25, 2014)

Έχουμε μια από τις πάμπολες περιπτώσεις που οι δύο γλώσσες έχουν διαφορά και στο βοκάμπουλαρι και στη χροιά που έχουν αποκτήσεις κάποιες λέξεις με το χρόνο. Όταν κάνω διόρθωση και το ξαναδιαβάσω θα πάρω την τελική απόφαση. Κατά πως το βλέπω, θα είναι πυροδότηση τελικά, μιας και το κείμενο είναι βασικά λογοτεχνικό.

Και μια που τ' αναφέραμε, το λογοτεχνικό... later the valley opened into a wide plain. Εδώ σας θέλω.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2014)

later the valley opened into a wide plain

πιο κάτω η κοιλάδα άνοιγε και γινόταν μια μεγάλη πεδιάδα


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2014)

Ναι, «οδηγούσε».


----------



## pontios (Jun 25, 2014)

...η κοιλάδα άνοιγε (ή οδηγούσε) σε μια απέραντη (ή πλατιά) πεδιάδα;


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2014)

...
Επίσης: _η κοιλάδα απλωνόταν, γινόταν μια μεγάλη πεδιάδα_ ή _εκτεινόταν σε μια πλατιά πεδιάδα.
Έβγαζε σ' έναν πλατύκαμπο. _Όπως βγάζουν τα Τέμπη στον Πλατύκαμπο.


----------



## pontios (Jun 25, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Επίσης: _η κοιλάδα απλωνόταν ...
> Έβγαζε σ' έναν πλατύκαμπο. :clap:_



.. αυτό είναι "το δε μπεστ", daeman - όπως λένε εδώ (χλευαστικά) οι ελληνοαυστραλιανοί ομογενείς.

Αλλά νομίζω ότι η καλή μετάφραση εξαρτάται κιόλας από τη ροή των λέξεων, πως ακούγονται μαζί σε συνδυασμό, και την αισθητική της όλης πρότασης. I could be wrong?


----------



## 666 (Jun 25, 2014)

Βασικα με βασάνιζε το αν είναι μεγαλύτερη η πεδιάδα ή η κοιλάδα :)
Στο θέμα μας πάντως, νομίζω η ψήφος θα πέσει στην πυροδότηση. Καταχρηστικά μεν, πάταξον δε.


----------

